# Interview on TV this morning on BBC with Olivia of Donor Conception Network



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

This  came on BBC Breakfast as I was leaving the house this morning- Olivia was being interviewed in connection with a drama programme on donor conception, ie a young man was told that he was conceived with donor sperm.  Did anyone else catch this interview, and does anyone know when this drama is on TV , as I can't find it anywhere.  Have I missed it?

Thanks


roze xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Answered my own question. !Apparently its on tomorrow afternoon at 2.05pm called ' All about me'. Rather an odd time but I gather its meant to be an educational programme!  Will see if we can tape this.

roze x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Ah, will watch it as hopefully Ria will be asleep then !
Roze, you have given away that you watch This Morning !!!!  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, no, it was just BBC Breakfast at around 8.40am.  Was it on This Morning as well?

I had to run to catch a train so missed the interview.  I used to watch This Morning and seemingly I will have many opportunities to watch it again over the next year.....



love

roze xxxx


----------

